# Fighting the Depression



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

OKay, here's a question for everyone...How do you all fight the blues that accompany IBS?Last year when my IBS was at its very worst i was more miserable than i have ever been in my life. I was pretty pathetic, and played the victim well, but eventually i stopped being such a grump and realised i was going to have a life despite IBS...although it may be a modified plan 'A' *hehe*I accepted that hey, i have IBS but it aint never gonna go away so i'd better make the best of it.I started to research into IBS (and discovered this wonderful place), changed my whole lifestyle and started to get a bit better.It's not gone away, but i've learned to cope better, but i must admit, when the pain kicks in really badly, like this evening *again*, i start to feel the lethagy and hopelessness latch back on again.It's a struggle, huh.I'm just curious what you guys do to make yourselves feel emotionally better, even if you can't cure the pain?Any tips to bring a smile to my self-indulgent little face would help! *hehe*


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I was prescribed an antidepressant but my big motivation to get out of the dumps (forgive the pun...hehehe) was that I don't want my thinking and feelings impaired by a drug. So now when I get down I just look at the bottle of pills, think what its like to be apathetic and tired, which is what the pills do to me...and decide that I'd better start feeling better. It usually works and if it doesn't then I just come to this bb and vent!







Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

im ibs-c, dont get pain, but horrible discomfort.i just think it could be worse, i could be in a wheelchair, have MS or something like that


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Dr Devil, i'll do you a swap! *hehe*


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

to be honest i'd probably rather have pain than discomfort  I can deal with pain


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

It all just boils down to bad poo, huh?







Hope you're okay x I know what the discomfort's like too. So annoying!!!*hug*


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I try to remind myself of all the things people can do in life and still enjoy even if they are real sick. I've bought a good book called "when I loved myself enough", it's a small book with little inspirations in it. I get it out when I feel depressed. Antidepressants didn't help much, just masked the problem so I remind myself of how strong the human mind can be and our will to survive. The mind can heal any ill...just wish I could retrain my mind to do what I want it too!!







It helps to remember that you *do* have good days too, and that nothing remains static forever.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

I use humor. Not sure I could survive without it. When all else fails, I lock myself in my room with a good trashy romance novel. There are ALWAYS happy endings!


----------



## Leslie Plotkin (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi,I just joined this page but i wanted to tell you i was diagnosed when i was 15 but had been in pain for years. I also have a depression/anxiety dissorder. I take meds for it, and luckily it had also helped the IBS attacks, they are less frequent, and more tolerable. I am not saying this is the way for everyone but it has worked wonders for me. I still and will always get upset and frustrated with each bout of IBS, but i am able to keep the depression at bay which helps in the long run of things. I hope this helps. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I agree w/ AngylRoses...I have a small library of trashy romances in the bathroom. It always is nice to hear about someone else's perfect life...heheheHugz,Kestrel


----------



## dbains2k (Jun 8, 2003)

zepora what pills do you take? I know someone who takes paxil for depression/anxiesty/ibs and it's worked wonders for her.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I do tend to get very depressed when my ibs is at its worst. A friend of mine (from spain actually) has Crohns disease, my cousin in spain has IBS. Neither of those two let their illness get in the way of their social lives, and while i was in spain, i did the same.My best friend has been having problems with her bowels at the moment following food poisening two years ago! All week, the 4 people i was away with made a big thing about going to the toilet. We have come up with new names for it now!Dropping the kids off at the pool.Exorcising the demonsUnleasing the dragon.Goodness me, the list is endless. My best friend and i dropped the kids off more than most. However, on the second to last night one of the boys did a couple of really manky turds and photographed them and texted the pictures to us. Charming. lol.You have to laugh or you would cry.Nikki


----------



## anythinggold (Aug 15, 2003)

i'm still working on fighting off the depression...hopefully a change of pace (leaving for college next week) will help...usually when i'm busy it either doesn't bother me as much (as long as i keep myself from getting stressed) or it's worse. hopefully, for the sake of the poor people stuck in a dorm room with me, it'll go the way of getting less noticable.by the way, i'm new here. and verrrry glad i found this board tonight.


----------

